# help ASAP!!!!



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

One of my dogs,pretty sure it was the girl(small dog) just killed a mouse! plus we have rat bait out,if the mice had ate the bait then my dogs killed it,will they be okay ?!!! There was blood everywhere


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if the rat was poisoned already and that was the reason it was out in the open then yes your dog can be poisoned that way. I would call your vet and see what they say. They may be able to give you symptoms to watch for or may just request you bring the dog in .


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> if the rat was poisoned already and that was the reason it was out in the open then yes your dog can be poisoned that way. I would call your vet and see what they say. They may be able to give you symptoms to watch for or may just request you bring the dog in .


 No it wasnt out in the open,my dog chased it and killed it.She didnt actually eat it but she did get some blood on the groundoke:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if it was running for it chances are it wasnt drugged up but I would still call the vet or poison control to get a list of symptoms , I wouldnt play around with any chance of rat poison. There are alternatives to rat poison if you have young kids or animals in the home. We went through this years back when i lived downtown the house had mice. The exterminator guy came and put down vitamin D, it kills rodents causes them to have a heart attack sort of or something but if the dogs or my child got into it it would not harm them. You may want to consider a change to try something like this if you have a dog prone to killing rodents.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> if it was running for it chances are it wasnt drugged up but I would still call the vet or poison control to get a list of symptoms , I wouldnt play around with any chance of rat poison. There are alternatives to rat poison if you have young kids or animals in the home. We went through this years back when i lived downtown the house had mice. The exterminator guy came and put down vitamin D, it kills rodents causes them to have a heart attack sort of or something but if the dogs or my child got into it it would not harm them. You may want to consider a change to try something like this if you have a dog prone to killing rodents.


 it was in the house when she killed it,i went through the house,came back and it was laying in the middle of the floor . She is 5lb and never tries to chase anything. We dont have any vets open right now , i dont know what to do. Im not even sure she killed it,but one of them had to if there was blood around the mouse mouth right?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nah with rat poison they can bleed out so doesn't mean the dog did it. I would call poison control atleast they are open 24hours. just google it for your area. They can tell you what to look out for.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

There was no bite marks on the mouse and the blood was just around its nose and she seems fine so I really dont think she did anything to it. I am no aware of the symptoms though,just incase! I will keep an eye on her and take her to the vet in the am if needed,thanks for your help!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Calling poison control over killing a mouse? Has this really what has become of society? If i called the vet every time one of my dogs killed an animal, whether in the field or just around the house with vermin i'd have my own personal assistant i'd be callin'..

You don't even know if your dog killed it, doesn't sound like it any how.. If there ain't any symptoms by now there won't be, assuming it has been several hours by now. If by the AM, you are fine.. With animals and or kids, go all natural and don't use poisons.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Calling poison control over killing a mouse? Has this really what has become of society? If i called the vet every time one of my dogs killed an animal, whether in the field or just around the house with vermin i'd have my own personal assistant i'd be callin'..
> 
> You don't even know if your dog killed it, doesn't sound like it any how.. If there ain't any symptoms by now there won't be, assuming it has been several hours by now. If by the AM, you are fine.. With animals and or kids, go all natural and don't use poisons.


 No I wouldnt call over them killing a little mouse,the fact that we put BAIT out the day before , yeah that worries me!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

pitbullove said:


> No I wouldnt call over them killing a little mouse,the fact that we put BAIT out the day before , yeah that worries me!


Which again i would suggest you look into all natural methods vs using off the shelf (sort of speak) poison for vermin control. Safer for the animals and less to worry about when they go after something.


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Calling poison control over killing a mouse? Has this really what has become of society? If i called the vet every time one of my dogs killed an animal, whether in the field or just around the house with vermin i'd have my own personal assistant i'd be callin'..
> 
> You don't even know if your dog killed it, doesn't sound like it any how.. If there ain't any symptoms by now there won't be, assuming it has been several hours by now. If by the AM, you are fine.. With animals and or kids, go all natural and don't use poisons.


This kind of response is only going to push new, unknowing, owners away or stray them from asking question's that they may think are petty.

Their is nothing wrong with asking this. The owner had poison out for the rodents and when found one dead in the floor of their home they became worried which is understandable with a pup and/or 5lb dog.

The OP did a far better thing by posting here than to act like an ignorant owner and just assume everything was fine when he/she clearly didn't have the knowledge base to make that assumption.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry KM but if there was rat poison out around my place { which I already went over with her about using something harmless to dogs and kids like vitamin D } and I seen a potential case like this where my dog may have killed a drugged rat I would call poison control or the vet , I have heard way to many storys of dogs being poisoned by rat poison , it is nasty. If you want to take chances with your dogs that is fine. This is a 5lb dog she was talking about too , smallest amounts could kill that dog. 
I do agree a more natural alternative to rat poison should always be used when dogs, cats or kids are around.


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it if the dog didn't actually eat the mouse.... Licking a few drops of blood is not enough to hurt the dog...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SHARON MOYA said:


> I wouldn't worry about it if the dog didn't actually eat the mouse.... Licking a few drops of blood is not enough to hurt the dog...


:goodpost: If she didn't eat it there wouldn't be enough poison to affect your dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dr.Duct_Mossburg said:


> This kind of response is only going to push new, unknowing, owners away or stray them from asking question's that they may think are petty.
> 
> Their is nothing wrong with asking this. The owner had poison out for the rodents and when found one dead in the floor of their home they became worried which is understandable with a pup and/or 5lb dog.
> 
> The OP did a far better thing by posting here than to act like an ignorant owner and just assume everything was fine when he/she clearly didn't have the knowledge base to make that assumption.


His response was his opinion. If that comment over poison control, which was one of his much nicer post of his time, pushes people away they were not going to be able to cope here anyhow.

I agree with KM that for a mouse, poison control is over kill lol. Especially when the dog didn't eat the mouse so there would not be an amount that could harm the dog. Nothing wrong with saying that.

Now had he said "really are you that stupid blah blah" yeah that could push people away.. But he was nice.. Normal nice, not even just KM nice.. Also Poison control was brought up by one of our long term members not the OP so not sure how it would have any leeway toward them asking questions.

Rodent poison is very very strong due to rodents sensitivity to taste. Small amount need to do the job, so when actually digesting poison like this vet attention would be needed right away for a chance to save the animal. Rodent poison can be very serious so I highly suggest keeping dogs contained where they can get to dead rats/mice or the poison if your going to use them.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks! I will look to a more natural option from now on,never thought about the animals eating the dead mice when putting out the bait. She is fine and hyper as ever,thanks again!

I just wanted to post just incase , better to be safe than sorry imo/


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> His response was his opinion. If that comment over poison control, which was one of his much nicer post of his time, pushes people away they were not going to be able to cope here anyhow.
> 
> I agree with KM that for a mouse poison control is over kill lol. Especially when the dog didn't eat the mouse so there would not be an amount that could harm the dog. Nothing wrong with saying that.
> 
> ...


 I didnt see anything wrong with his post,however I did need to call(IMO) and see what the symptoms were just incase.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I said what i said for a few reasons; Rat poison being over kill and suggested you look into natural methods of control as you seem to have reasonable cause that your dogs go after the vermin that may be in the yard or house. I also stand by that it was over kill all the talk about vet appointments and all as the mouse was not digested thus even if ate the poison there wouldn't have been enough poison in the body of the dog to do much of anything. Also, with poisons, you typically start to notice at minimal odd behavior within a few hours, thus also suggesting that there was no need.

Although i understand the concern and one wanting to be prepared, there is no need to be worked up if you stop for a minute and let your common sense sink in and take appropriate actions.


----------

